# GOODTIMES CC & OLD MEMORIES LA CO. ∙



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

CRUISE NIGHT
HOSTED BY

GOODTIMES CC & OLD MEMORIES LA CO 

NEW LOCATION
WHEN: EVERY 3RD FRIDAY OF EACH MONTH YEAR ROUND...(EXCEPT WHEN IT RAINS.)
TIME: 6:00PM TILL - ?? NEXT CRUISE NIGHT WILL BE ON JULY 21, 2006

WHERE: MC DONALDS @ 3250 E. WASHINGTON BL / TELEGRAPH RD IN THE CITY OF COMMERCE.

50/50 RAFFLE****DJ MUSIC****PRIZES****
FREE ADMISSION TO PUBLIC SO BRING THE FAMILY AND ENJOY THE MUSIC AND CHECK OUT THE RIDES.

AWARDS FOR:
CLUB PARTICIPATION**BEST BIKE**BEST LOW RIDER**BEST TRUCK**BEST PEDAL BIKE**BEST BOMBA** OVER ALL BEST OF SHOW**UNDER CONST**

ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS & MAGAZINES WELCOME.

PLEASE KEEP THE PEACE'..
!!PLEASE NO!!
LOUD MUSIC
ATTITUDES
NO ALCOHOL. PICK UP YOUR CANS OR BOTTLES AND TAKE THEM HOME.. 

FOR MORE INFO:
GATO; 323 829 1355
PAUL ; 323 254 3766
GREG; 323 256 8720


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

gonna have to check it out.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

for anyone that has nothing to do tomorrow and feel like cruizing in thier low lows check out the cruise night tomorrow.. It will be at the
mcdonalds on slauson and telegraph


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

damn sounds cool..might go check it out...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

We also have good stuff to give out on the raffles and 50/50


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

I will be there tonite for sure!

Make sure you check out our website

old memories LACO for pictures from this event and other local stuff!


----------



## Our StreetS Huero (May 13, 2005)

We'll see if we can get out there


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

whoever went thanks for comming and whoever did not go hope to see you thier next time..


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 21 2005, 02:41 PM
> *whoever went thanks for comming and whoever did not go hope to see you thier next time..
> [snapback]3167422[/snapback]​*


STFU


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

hahahah get your ass to work goodtimer


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

check out the pics!!!!


Good Times and Old Memories Cruise Nite


----------



## Our StreetS Huero (May 13, 2005)

we're gonna get out there


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

we all had a good time...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

i dont like going cause the guys from goodtimes east l.a dont hand out trophy's to me lol :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TO THE TOP


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2005, 02:41 AM
> *CRUISE NIGHT
> HOSTED BY
> 
> ...


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jun 3 2005, 01:47 PM
> *i dont like going cause the guys from goodtimes east l.a dont hand out trophy's to me lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]3220272[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

cause you talk to much Chit...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TO THE TOP....


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

make sure you go!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

DONT FOR GET GENTE THIS FRIDAY.....


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

thats right


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

dont forget peeps.. Cruise night this friday


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

DUKE'S PASADENA WILL BE THERE


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

hope to see you all there


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goodtimediva_@Jun 5 2005, 02:43 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> cause you talk to much Chit...
> [snapback]3227460[/snapback]​*


THIS IS TRUE


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Jun 16 2005, 05:54 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]3282295[/snapback]​*


IM HUNGRY


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

hey make sure you come down


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jun 16 2005, 07:52 PM
> *IM HUNGRY
> [snapback]3283077[/snapback]​*


Come and get some of this camote


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

HEY GOODTIMES & OLD MEMORIES GREAT SHOW LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEXT ONE


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2005, 02:41 AM
> *CRUISE NIGHT
> HOSTED BY
> 
> ...



uffin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

its this friday gente see everyone thier...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

wow really this friday.. Shit.. aver si puedo ir..


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 11 2005, 09:33 AM
> *wow really this friday.. Shit.. aver si puedo ir..
> [snapback]3394435[/snapback]​*


you better get your trip slip signed. :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Ill go if you only promise me that I will see some good bootys over
there...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 17 2005, 09:30 AM
> *Come and get some of this camote
> [snapback]3285542[/snapback]​*


PULL IT OUT YOUR ASS GORDO AND GIVE IT BACK TO YOUR MAN


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

mira este pinche cochino



> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jul 12 2005, 05:43 PM
> *PULL IT OUT of my ASS SO I CAN GIVE IT BACK TO MY MAN
> [snapback]3403119[/snapback]​*


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TONITE IS THE NITE...(hey isnt there a song like that?)


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 12 2005, 07:59 AM
> *Ill go if you only promise me that I will see some good bootys over
> there...
> [snapback]3400039[/snapback]​*




:twak: BEEFY lay off the Nalgas you aint getting no culo Cabron no matter how hard you try with all the girls there, like they say LQQK but dont :nono: Touch :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TO THE TOP


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2005, 02:41 AM
> *CRUISE NIGHT
> HOSTED BY
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin: THIS FRIDAY...


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 14 2005, 11:05 PM~3622106
> *:biggrin: THIS FRIDAY...
> *


 so whats a good time to show up! does the parking lot get full early?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

the earlier the better.. i would say around 6 would be cool..


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

be there at 6pm


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONEBADMEXZICAN (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jul 12 2005, 05:43 PM~3403119
> *PULL IT OUT YOUR ASS GORDO AND GIVE IT BACK TO YOUR MAN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TONITE!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Aug 19 2005, 09:25 AM~3656716
> *TONITE!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

DUKE'S PASADENA WILL BE THERE TONITE


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2005, 02:41 AM~3157632
> *CRUISE NIGHT
> HOSTED BY
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

a week from tomorrow dont forget peeps.. if you need more info hit me up


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TO THE TOP


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

See you there!


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

this friday :0


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

WHAT'S UP THIS IS BIG ROB FROM MILLENIUM CC WE WILL BE THERE SEE YOU THERE THIS FRIDAY


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

On my way out the Door, See ya at the show......


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: it was a firme turn out.....i"ll post up some flicks later.........


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Great time last night, Keep up the good work homies......
[attachmentid=279546]

[attachmentid=279547]

[attachmentid=279548]

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

A few more...

[attachmentid=279549]

[attachmentid=279550]

[attachmentid=279552]

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Hey Yogi (Classified CC) there is nothing wrong with country music!!!! But can't beat the oldies and old school........ :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

POST UP ALL THE PICS FROM LAST NIGHT


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2005, 02:41 AM~3157632
> *CRUISE NIGHT
> HOSTED BY
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

The cruise night is this friday.. If you need more info hit me up or oldmemoriesLACO or goodtimes cc


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*THIS FRIDAY!*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TODAY


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2005, 02:41 AM~3157632
> *CRUISE NIGHT
> HOSTED BY
> 
> ...


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

*Hey Paul! Got any of those key chains or any things new that we might want? Hit me up and I'll try and make the next cruise in LA, cause I got to represent GoodTimes Colorado! See you all soon! *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Nov 7 2005, 12:47 PM~4155398
> *Hey Paul! Got any of those key chains or any things new that we might want? Hit me up and I'll try and make the next cruise in LA, cause I got to represent GoodTimes Colorado! See you all soon!
> *


*

ILL TRY TO GET SOME KEY CHAINS FOR YOU. 

SEE YOU ON SAT FOR THE PARTY.... 


GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

WE WILL SEE U THER NEXT TIME YOU GUYS HAVE IT...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

cool the 18th


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 9 2005, 09:59 PM~4175771
> *cool the 18th
> *


good luck number...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 10 2005, 07:05 AM~4177155
> *good luck number...
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

HAVE A FEW CARS GOING THIS WEEK HOMMIE HOPE 2 SEE U GUYS 1 ST TIME WE ROLLL 2 THIS EVENT..''NOTHING BUT TROUBLE AND FRIENDS WILL BE THERE.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Nov 15 2005, 01:38 AM~4207534
> *HAVE A FEW CARS GOING THIS WEEK HOMMIE HOPE 2 SEE U GUYS 1 ST TIME WE ROLLL 2 THIS EVENT..''NOTHING BUT TROUBLE AND FRIENDS WILL BE THERE.
> *


 :thumbsup: ill be there this week


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WILL BE THERE THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!GOODTIMES COLORADO!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

thanks for all of your support guys


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Nov 15 2005, 02:43 PM~4210231
> *WILL BE THERE  THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!GOODTIMES COLORADO!!!!!!!!LOL
> *


 :0 dissssam all the way from colorado :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

thats right homie this friday is our cruise night.. and nothing but trouble we will save those 6 spots for u homie


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IS HE GONNA LIE YOU DOWN ON THEM SPOTS???


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 17 2005, 12:40 AM~4222108
> *IS HE GONNA LIE YOU DOWN ON THEM SPOTS???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

no where going to use goodtimers broocha as a rop to block of the parking


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*TOMORROW!*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SO THEY GONNA USE GT'ER MUSTACHOE AS A BARAKADE AND YOU AS THE ACTUAL SPOT SAVER :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 17 2005, 11:02 PM~4229625
> *SO THEY GONNA USE GT'ER MUSTACHOE AS A BARAKADE AND YOU AS THE ACTUAL SPOT SAVER :biggrin:
> *


and you as a speed bump :0) just make sure you where something yellow fool


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm gonna try to make it out there tonight. How do I get there from Ontario?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ill pm u with info


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 18 2005, 10:04 AM~4231054
> *and you as a speed bump :0) just make sure you where something yellow fool
> *



dam thas gonna be one big ass speed bump run over. :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 18 2005, 01:52 PM~4233159
> *dam thas gonna be one big ass speed bump run over.  :0
> *


whats up rick and raidernation hope to see u guys tonight :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WERE SOMETHING RED SO THEY THING UR A HUGE CONE


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 18 2005, 05:08 PM~4234757
> *WERE SOMETHING RED SO THEY THING UR A HUGE CONE
> *


i thought they where orange..
i would like to thank all of you that made it and it was a good turn out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 16 2005, 07:47 PM~4220534
> *thats right homie this friday is our cruise night.. and nothing but trouble we will save those 6 spots for u homie
> *



THANKS 4 HAVING US WE WERE SURPRISED 2 SEE SO MANY CARS SHOWING SUPPORT THANKS 2 ALL THAT ROLLED IN SEE YAH NEXT MONTH...


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 19 2005, 01:04 AM~4237509
> *i thought they where orange..
> i would like to thank all of you that made it and it was a good turn out.
> *




YES IT WAS THANKS 2 ALL OF THE HOMMIES THAT MAKE IT HAPPEN..


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

that you for comming down homie.. damn everyone is on lil already... aye chisme


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 19 2005, 01:14 AM~4237537
> *that you for comming down homie.. damn everyone is on lil already... aye chisme
> *



U NO EVERYONE LIVES IN HERE THIS IS MY SECOND HOME BESIDES THE COUNTY JAIL.. :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

check out the pics click here


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOOD LOOKING NIGHT BUT NEXT MONTH WE WILL BE READY TO GO TO THE CRUISED NIGHT WE WILL BE THERE AND FULL COLORS AND PLAQUE OUT SORRY I MISSED THIS TIME GETTING READY FOR THE NEW YEARS WE WILL BE OUT THERE SEE YOU GUYS FROM GOODTIMES AND OLD MEMORIES GOOD JOB


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

When is the next one?
Don't want to miss it ......
 :worship:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*NEXT ONE IS DECEMBER 16, 2005

THANKS!*


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS OLD MEMORIES


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt for this friday is our cruise night


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2005, 02:41 AM~3157632
> *CRUISE NIGHT
> HOSTED BY
> 
> ...


THIS FRIDAY


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

IM THERE


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE'LL BE THERE


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

i should be there!!!!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

HEY PAUL WILL BE THIER THIS FRIDAY  WE ALWAYS HAVE A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW SEE YOU THIER BRO


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey fools? do you guys have a date set for that car Show in June?


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE TOMMORROW, I'LL BE OUT THERE CHECKIN IT OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Nov 20 2005, 09:55 PM~4245599
> *check out the pics click here
> *


I'm loving the website and those bombas are tight. :cheesy:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

FUCK I MISS'T THE THE CRUISE :angry:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=226563

HERES SOME PICS FROM 12/16/05 IT WAS COOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

It was cool.

Did anyone get the DJ's number I wanted to get a couple more CD's?


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Dec 20 2005, 08:52 AM~4443361
> *It was cool.
> 
> Did anyone get the DJ's number I wanted to get a couple more CD's?
> *



hey was that your orange 64?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2005, 02:41 AM~3157632
> *CRUISE NIGHT
> HOSTED BY
> 
> ...


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Dec 20 2005, 10:34 AM~4443957
> *hey was that your orange 64?
> *



No I was in my girls bucket. Getting ready to do a frame swap on my Impala.


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Dec 28 2005, 12:27 PM~4500067
> *No I was in my girls bucket. Getting ready to do a frame swap on my Impala.
> *


is this joel???


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:tongue:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOODTIMES


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

ALL UP IN IT IN FULL 2006 AFFECT YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT CHICANO STYLE YEEH YEEY...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES FOREVER :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2005, 02:41 AM~3157632
> *CRUISE NIGHT
> HOSTED BY
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jan 5 2006, 05:51 PM~4556148
> *GOODTIMES FOREVER :biggrin:
> *



EZ SANTANA FROM AMERICAN ME - LA ONDA LIVES.... :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2005, 02:41 AM~3157632
> *CRUISE NIGHT
> HOSTED BY
> 
> ...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

friday


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost here!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jan 17 2006, 05:52 AM~4639144
> *friday
> *


you rolling??


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*tomorrow*


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Jan 19 2006, 03:40 AM~4656023
> *you rolling??
> *


ya fool ill be there hit me up ill meet you on the 605 / 105


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

I might show up around 8:00 or so. Does anyone know if that DJ will be there again?

I'll be in my dually


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

which DJ? satch


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

so is it going to happen. im comeing out from lake elsinore dont want a no show. you know wut i mean


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

It will happen *TONITE*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ILL BE ROLLIN WITH TWO BIKES OUT THE TONITE.. :tongue:


----------



## BIG DADDY CADDY (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2005, 01:41 AM~3157632
> *CRUISE NIGHT
> HOSTED BY
> 
> ...


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

bad ass show. lots of cars and bikes. everyone was cool. i had a lot of fun. thanks guys for the trophy.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

man we had so many cars.. that bike was bad ass homie and i would like to thank everyone for comming.. gracias homies


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

i heard a rumor that this was the last time at this location. if it`s true, when and where will the new spot posted?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IT WAS KOO PERO TO MANY DUDES WITH THERE IMPORTS AND PEOPLE ROLLING DUBS TOOK UP ALOT OF SPACE THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN SPACE FOR LOWRIDERS THEY SHOULD HAVE BEEN ALL THE WAY IN THE BACK IN THERE OWN LITTLE SECTION AND AT THE END THEM DUDES ON DUBS WERE BURNING OUT MAKING A SCENE GTIMESEASTLOS YOU SEEN US ALL IN THE BACK PERO IT WAS KOO


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT HAD LOTS OF DUB CARS PUT THATS COOL LIKE TO SEE A LITTLE OF EVERYTHING DONT WANT TO GET LIKE SACO'S CRUISE NIGHT ONLY BOMBS. AND ABOUT BURNING OUT DONT WANT TO PUT NO ONE ON THE BLAST BUT N C CAR CLUB YOU GUYS NEED TO CHILL DONT MAKE YOUR CAR CLUB LOOK BAD OUT THIER.. AND THIS SHOW WILL GO ON NEXT MONTH EVERYONE IF YOU BRING YOUR TEEN KIDS OUT THIER MAKE SURE NOT TO POST ANY GRAFFITI ON THE WALLS THAT MAKE US LOOK BAD AND ANOTHER THING "IF YOUR CAR CLUB DRINKING BEER OUT THEIR THATS COOL BUT THEM PICK UP YOU BOTTLES WERE GOING TO KEEP TRACK OF WHAT CAR CLUBS ARE PARK IN WHAT SPOTS AND IF WE FIND ANY BEER BOTTLES IN YOUR SPOT YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO GET IN THE NEXT TWO CRUISE NIGHT. IM GLAD THAT EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE NEXT MONTH.. KEEP THE PEACE AND KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING... 

THANKS,
GOODTIMES CC


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

it was a very good night. we had alot of cars, many solo riders and clubs from all over southern cali showed up to show their support..thanks. As for what goodtimes CC said..i can speak on behalf of Old Memories and state we agree with him 100%. Please, other clubs, do not be like other clubs that ruined it for the rest of the clubs at other cruise spots. You have seen what happened..they shut it down at other places. Here we dont have to worry about the cops messing with us, they showed up to see the cars actually. We dont have to worry about people jacking us or messin with the cars. Thanks again to all the riders.

thanks

Paul 
Old Memories CC


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

hey fern u should have came early homie but its all good at least you guys made it and as far as the monte with 20's if he wants to keep doing that they can take that to a drag strip not a cruise strip..


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

check out the pics from jan 2006 cruise nite


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YEA UR RIGHT GTEASTLOS ITS A CRUISE NOT A DRAG STRIP AND YEA A LIL OF EVERYTHING IS KOO BUT THERE BUT THEY SHOULD HAVE THERE OWN SECTION BUT THATS JUST MY OPINION


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 21 2006, 03:56 PM~4674889
> *YEA UR RIGHT GTEASTLOS ITS A CRUISE NOT A DRAG STRIP AND YEA A LIL OF EVERYTHING IS KOO BUT THERE BUT THEY SHOULD HAVE THERE OWN SECTION BUT THATS JUST MY OPINION
> *


why I dont like u opinion homie.. hahahahah just kidding we try to homie but we where not expecting this many cars this time with the cold wheaters.. I seen fern213 and he looked like if he could cut some glass.hahaha see u next time homie


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

HEY GOODTIMES CC HOW MUCH FOR THE 71 MONTE. WHAT KIND OF CONDITION IS IT IN. RUNNING OR NOT


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

YO WHEN IS THE GOODTIMES SHOW/PICNIC IN SAN ANTOINO SOMEBODY PM ME CAUSE I;M GONA PICK UP A CAR AROUND THAT TIME


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YEA IT WAS PACKED TOO MANY TOO FAST I GUESS


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

...........


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

............


----------



## LISTO (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 16 2005, 06:10 AM~4215634
> *:0 dissssam all the way from colorado  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah you can learn something from them shorty :uh:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

................


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

............


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

................


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

had a good time only thing that i was shocked was that guy from blvd nights wasnt selling movies and pics lol that fucker goes to all the spots well maybe next time


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

KOO PICS


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

..................


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

nice pics!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 16 2005, 07:10 AM~4215634
> *:0 dissssam all the way from colorado  :thumbsup:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pinche snorkel boy! lol :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

is there ever going to be a hop there or what?


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Jan 23 2006, 12:27 PM~4687198
> *had a good time only thing that i was shocked was that guy from blvd nights wasnt selling movies and pics lol that fucker goes to all the spots well maybe next time
> *


I THINK THAT FOOL GOT GAY BASHED BEFORE HE GOT THERE LAST YEAR!


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Jan 24 2006, 09:46 PM~4698450
> *OOPS LAST WEEK. WAS COOL GOT CROWDED KEEPNIT UP GOODTIMES!  *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2005, 02:41 AM~3157632
> *CRUISE NIGHT
> HOSTED BY
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Jan 24 2006, 11:46 PM~4698450
> *I THINK THAT FOOL GOT GAY BASHED BEFORE HE GOT THERE LAST YEAR!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

ill be at the next show early get more pics and ill post them up im really happy how my new cam took the pics look way better than my old one


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 21 2006, 08:55 AM~4672763
> *IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT HAD LOTS OF DUB CARS PUT THATS COOL LIKE TO SEE A LITTLE OF EVERYTHING DONT WANT TO GET LIKE SACO'S CRUISE NIGHT ONLY BOMBS. AND ABOUT BURNING OUT DONT WANT TO PUT NO ONE ON THE BLAST BUT N C CAR CLUB YOU GUYS NEED TO CHILL DONT MAKE YOUR CAR CLUB LOOK BAD OUT THIER..  AND THIS SHOW WILL GO ON NEXT MONTH EVERYONE IF YOU BRING YOUR TEEN KIDS OUT THIER MAKE SURE NOT TO POST ANY GRAFFITI ON THE WALLS THAT MAKE US LOOK BAD AND ANOTHER THING "IF YOUR CAR CLUB DRINKING BEER OUT THEIR THATS COOL BUT THEM PICK UP YOU BOTTLES WERE GOING TO KEEP TRACK OF WHAT CAR CLUBS ARE PARK IN WHAT SPOTS AND IF WE FIND ANY BEER BOTTLES IN YOUR SPOT YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO GET IN THE NEXT TWO CRUISE NIGHT.  IM GLAD THAT EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE NEXT MONTH.. KEEP THE PEACE AND KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING...
> 
> THANKS,
> ...



THIER WILL BE NO DRINKING AT ALL..... IF THEY SEE IT THEY WILL CLOSE THE CRUISE NIGHT DOWN...

THANKS,
GOODTIMES CC


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost here


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2005, 02:41 AM~3157632
> *CRUISE NIGHT
> HOSTED BY
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

HEY SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR CAR IF NEED HELP WORKING ON JUST GIVE ME A CALL


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

so will ther be a hop this time?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

LOOKING FORWARD TO IT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

HOPE ITS STILL WARM OUT!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

please guys...we have kept this spot for a good while..please make sure you spread the word around to all riders not to mess this up for us and you..this is a cool spot for the whole family to kick it without hassles from the cops or the streets...when people vandalize the restrooms, floors or parking lot it messes it up for all of us..[/b]


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Feb 12 2006, 10:49 PM~4836866
> *please guys...we have kept this spot for a good while..please make sure you spread the word around to all riders not to mess this up for us and you..this is a cool spot for the whole family to kick it without hassles from the cops or the streets...when people vandalize the restrooms, floors or parking lot it messes it up for all of us..*
> [/b]



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

its almost here


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IT WAS ALL THEM YOUNGSTER THAT WERE THERE THAT CAME WITH THE DUB RIDERS WHAT A CUINSEDENCE THAT, THAT PROBLEM WASNT AROUND BEFORE WHEN IT WAS ALL LOWRIDER AND THEN THE RICERS AND THE DUB RIDES JUST CAME AND IT STARTED?????


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*this friday!*


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*REFLECTIONS C.C will be there. See you Friday.*


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

got some new memory cards ready to take pics ! kick the rice rockets out dont let them in and the dub riders


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

is it rain or shine ?


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

never mind just read the flyer i hope it dont rain !


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*this weekend...it will be a good weekend!

Old Memories & Goodtimes Cruise night FRIDAY
Dukes Cruise Nite SAT
Old Memories & Romans Bike Show Sunday*


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

ill be there this fri


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

tomorrow


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*TONITE*


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

a lil info for us that look forward to goin?

cross streets?
time ?
location ?

any hoppin ?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IS IT STILL ON???


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

despite the little eain many cars showed up!!!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YUP IT WAS A SMALL TURN OUT, DAMN RAIN :angry:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

it was cool 1st one there almost last one to leave lol lots of cars for the weather to be fucked up the way it was


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

LOTS OF IMPORTS, OH WELL NEXT TIME


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

true i was the only outside fleetwood well there was the silver one but he was from goodtimes


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OHH YOU WERE IN THE BROWN FLEET


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

yup thats me i got my ass chewed out big time :uh: chick got fuckn pissed


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

next time im going alone


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHA


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

:buttkick: :buttkick: i felt like doing that but she did it to me lol


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

WTF THOUGH IT WOULD BE CANCELLED CAUSE THE RAIN SHOULD OF WENT :tears: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

fuck i lost one of my front bumber fillers and my starter went out and got my ride all fucken dirty trying to make it over there from lake elsinore. im bumed to bad mabey for the next one.


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

there always next month


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

damn from all the way in elsinore . hope ur car will be up for the next one


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

would of liked to check it out, but i still haven't got the right info.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

crenshaw

its on washington and telegraph..take the 5 frewway north get off on washington..go north and you will see us there


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

its easy to find its by the commerce casino like about 2 blocks away


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2005, 02:41 AM~3157632
> *CRUISE NIGHT
> HOSTED BY
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost here!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 23 2006, 07:14 PM~4914558
> *ttt
> *



2 DA TOP HOMEBOY.............


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

1st Annual Car Show
For Pioneer High School
“Boosters”
Sponsored By 
“Duke’s Retires”
Music By D.J. Satch
Sunday May 7, 2006
Raindate 6/4/06
9 am- 4 pm
10800 East Benavon st.
Whittier, CA 90606
(Corner of Pioneer Blvd and Washington)
Move-in Time 7 am
Car Entry- $20
Motorcycle- $10
Lowrider Bike-$5
Free Admission
Vendor Spot Available- $40

For More Info:
Satch (562) 692-4030
[email protected]

K-Day 93.5 Fm
Doubleedge Music w/ Mr. Trippalot & Dinero


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

TOP OF THE WORLD C.C. WILL BE THERE


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2005, 02:41 AM~3157632
> *CRUISE NIGHT
> HOSTED BY
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

TTT....


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost here :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

I HEARD ABOUT THIS IN THE SPOT. I'LL ROLL THROUGH


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 8 2006, 12:51 AM~4999566
> *TTT
> *



Q-VO HOMMIE...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 7 2006, 10:29 AM~4994262
> *I HEARD ABOUT THIS IN THE SPOT. I'LL ROLL THROUGH
> *


IT'S THE ONLY PLACE TO BE


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*THIS FRIDAY*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HEY GOOD TURN OUT AT THE SHOW


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Mar 13 2006, 12:09 PM~5040081
> *HEY GOOD TURN OUT AT THE SHOW
> *


That was a firme show...... :thumbsup: ........Gracias old memories for 1st place in 60s-70s Lowrider......Keep up the good work...... :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*FRIDAY*


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

SUPPOSED TO RAIN :banghead: I HOPE NOT :angel:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2005, 02:41 AM~3157632
> *CRUISE NIGHT
> HOSTED BY
> 
> ...


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

THIS FRIDAY....


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

as far as we know its still on like donkey kong but if its starts raining in the afternoon.. bring me back and filet o fish...
No show if it rains


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*tonite*


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

im there


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

its raining


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

let it rain~


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

i been to this cruise nite already in the rain nothing new for me


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

are you going ?


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

naw


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

damn no one showed up i ended up kicking it for about an hr just 2 lowriders 4 ricerockets and about 6 kids on there bike came to the very end


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ik was there with a few cars at 530 to 630
no one showed up


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2005, 02:41 AM~3157632
> *CRUISE NIGHT
> HOSTED BY
> 
> ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2005, 02:41 AM~3157632
> *CRUISE NIGHT
> HOSTED BY
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

THIS FRIDAY HENTE... CRUISE NIGHT THAT YOU CANT MISS...


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

:biggrin:  almost here


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

IL TRY AND GO HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*DUE TO SUCCESSFUL CRUISE NIGHTS AND SUNDAY AFTERNOON CRUISES AND CAR SHOWS...THE CRUISE NIGHT FOR THIS FRIDAY HAS BEEN CANCELLED!!!! Mc DONALDS IS REMODELING AND WILL BE CLOSED FOR A WEEK!


THANKS*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

that sucks


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Apr 18 2006, 08:39 AM~5264823
> *DUE TO SUCCESSFUL CRUISE NIGHTS AND SUNDAY AFTERNOON CRUISES AND CAR SHOWS...THE CRUISE NIGHT FOR THIS FRIDAY HAS BEEN CANCELLED!!!! Mc DONALDS IS REMODELING AND WILL BE CLOSED FOR A WEEK!
> THANKS
> *




SEE EVERYONE NEXT MONTH SAME BAT TIME SAME BAT DATE...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

see yah there


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Apr 18 2006, 08:39 AM~5264823
> *DUE TO SUCCESSFUL CRUISE NIGHTS AND SUNDAY AFTERNOON CRUISES AND CAR SHOWS...THE CRUISE NIGHT FOR THIS FRIDAY HAS BEEN CANCELLED!!!! Mc DONALDS IS REMODELING AND WILL BE CLOSED FOR A WEEK!
> THANKS
> *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

next month will be a good cruise nite!


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

damn i even posted the other day but like a dumb ass i went lol :cheesy: oh well old memories & goodtimes cruise night is a no thinker i been there faithfuly so far this year rain or shine


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 20 2006, 01:19 AM~5276885
> *
> *


SO ITS MOVED TILL NEXT MONTH OR WHAT?


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2005, 02:41 AM~3157632
> *CRUISE NIGHT
> HOSTED BY
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*MAY 19*


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ORALE GREG ARE YOU GONNA BE ASKING PEOPLE FOR A RIM AT THE CRUISE LIKE YOU WERE OVER AT WHITTIER, ESTAS CABRON GREG PEOPLE ASK FOR SUGAR OR UN LIMON OR SOME TORTILLIAS BUT YOU BE ASKING FOR RIMS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost here


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 9 2006, 10:48 PM~5400662
> *ORALE GREG ARE YOU GONNA BE ASKING PEOPLE FOR A RIM AT THE CRUISE LIKE YOU WERE OVER AT WHITTIER, ESTAS CABRON GREG PEOPLE ASK FOR SUGAR OR UN LIMON OR SOME TORTILLIAS BUT YOU BE ASKING FOR RIMS
> *


it was not for me homie.. one of the homies got a flat and shit and u know how that is.. I would have thought someone would have had a spare and shit.. you know what i mean.. Just trying to help out a homie that was stranded on the blvd..


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHA ITS ALL KOO HOMIE YOU KNOW IAM FUCKING AROUND :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2005, 02:41 AM~3157632
> *CRUISE NIGHT
> HOSTED BY
> 
> ...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*THIS FRIDAY!*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

my car is back up and runnin ill be there


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

orale see u there homie..


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 15 2006, 06:57 PM~5435006
> *orale see u there homie..
> *


UNIDOSPORELCHISME :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

a huevo.. im the founder thought u knew..


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2005, 02:41 AM~3157632
> *CRUISE NIGHT
> HOSTED BY
> 
> ...


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 15 2006, 08:14 PM~5435456
> *a huevo.. im the founder thought u knew..
> *



where do i join !


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE SEE YOU THERE


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*BAD NEWS!!!!!
DUE TO A Mc DONALDS CORPORATE EVENT ON FRIDAY AFTERNOON, THE CRUISE NIGHT HAS BEEN CANCELLED*


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

DAMN N I WAS JUST TALKIN 2 A FEW HOMIES YESTERDAY ABOUT ROLLING DOWN!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WHHHAAAAATTTTTTT..... :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

damn a whole month with out well 2 months with out a old memories cruise night =-(


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 17 2006, 06:47 AM~5443505
> *BAD NEWS!!!!!
> DUE TO A Mc DONALDS CORPORATE EVENT ON FRIDAY AFTERNOON, THE CRUISE NIGHT HAS BEEN CANCELLED
> *


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

DAM WE WERE ROLLING ALSO


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@May 17 2006, 05:10 PM~5447118
> *damn a whole month with out well 2 months with out a old memories cruise night =-(
> *


and goodtimes :biggrin: but damn that sucks


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 18 2006, 06:52 AM~5449885
> *and goodtimes :biggrin: but damn that sucks
> *


SO HOW IS G TIMES GONNA COMPENSATE US 4 THIS? LOL LOL LOL.


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

IS THE CRUIZE NITE STILL GOING ON ? COUPLE CARS MIGHT ROLL :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

LOOKS LIKE IT WONT HAPPEN


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2005, 02:41 AM~3157632
> *CRUISE NIGHT
> HOSTED BY
> 
> ...


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

SEE U GUYS THERE!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

~~~ GOODTIMES ~~~ O.C :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

THIS FRIDAY...


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

IS IT GOING TO HAPPEN THIS COMING FRIDAY? :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Jun 12 2006, 09:20 AM~5593643
> *IS IT GOING TO HAPPEN  THIS COMING FRIDAY?  :biggrin:
> *


YUP THIS COMING FRIDAY...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

SAVE ME A SPOT OR TWO :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

WIIL DUE...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2005, 02:41 AM~3157632
> *CRUISE NIGHT
> HOSTED BY
> 
> ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

THANKS PAUL


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 12 2006, 11:07 PM~5598764
> *WIIL DUE...
> *


THANKS PAUL


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2005, 02:41 AM~3157632
> *CRUISE NIGHT
> HOSTED BY
> 
> ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

2 DA TOP...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

ITS FINALLY BACK


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2005, 02:41 AM~3157632
> *CRUISE NIGHT
> HOSTED BY
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

2 da top...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2005, 02:41 AM~3157632
> *CRUISE NIGHT
> HOSTED BY
> 
> ...


----------

